# DIY Glass Work



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Looking to do some miscellaneous work on the skiff. Need practical recommendation on the right material to buy for vinylester fiberglass construction. The total area ill be working is small, like less than 1sq ft (covering holes and stiffening spots like gas fill penetration). I would like a good recommendation on resin, matt, etc other material if needed (hardener?)....I'm clueless. A kit would be awesome as it would all come together and become more obvious to what it takes to do this work.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

good stuff links bellow. youtube the rest 

https://www.fgci.com/item/125652/Fiberglass-Double-Bias-1708-nonwoven-+45-45-deg-roving-ROLL-only/

https://www.fgci.com/item/135232/General-Purpose-Polyester-Resin-1-Gallon-Kit-with-2-Oz-of-MEKP/


----------



## Ryan in LA (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Ryan in LA said:


> Awesome!! Thanks!


Very simple process mix MEKP well try not to work under direct sunlight it cures much faster under UV. I learned it the hard way  wear gloves goggles mask a must. Also get a gallon of acetone to clean tools and surface prep.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Bondo has a complete kit at auto parts stores.


probably one of the worst products anyone could use - big difference between polyester resins and fillers - bondo is the cheapest,low quality products available

never a good move to use these


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ryan in LA said:


> Looking to do some miscellaneous work on the skiff. Need practical recommendation on the right material to buy for vinylester fiberglass construction. The total area ill be working is small, like less than 1sq ft (covering holes and stiffening spots like gas fill penetration). I would like a good recommendation on resin, matt, etc other material if needed (hardener?)....I'm clueless. A kit would be awesome as it would all come together and become more obvious to what it takes to do this work.


You can use epoxy to make repairs on boats that were build with polyester, vinylester or epoxy. Just prep the area well by sanding it all down to the fiberglass (if there's gelcoat or non skid...)

Boatbuildercentral has a small repair kit for $35: https://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=E_try

Or a little bigger kit for $60: https://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=e_repairkit


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Once again -
> 
> I gave the OP an idea where to buy all the supplies he would need in a small package and you criticize.
> 
> Would you please post your recommendation to the gentleman so he knows God approves?


 
put your claws back in...you're going to get a lesson here:



i'm guessing you missed the part concerning "vinylester" ??

now,bondo products - you've never read the can of filler,did you ? know what "talc" is ? it absorbs moisture,you're going to use a product that absorbs moisture,and cover it with a porous product - you're aware of polyester products being porous ?

polyester resins vary,in quality - you're aware of this ?


big difference in products....

vinylester,it's a little more waterproof than polyester products,but doesn't have the bond strength of epoxy.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Here is your lesson;
> 
> This is what I was referring to. Resin and cloth in a nice little package as the OP said he had just a little bit to do.
> 
> ...



claws are still out ?

"VINYLESTER" you still continue to miss that word...

perhaps new glasses


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Predacious-

I don't know what your problem is. One post you clap with glee and the next you chastise. The same products were mentioned in both and you continue to shit can every one of these threads.

You shit canned this thread without one single word that anyone would consider constructive to the topic. You blew the other thread up the exact same way.

Get over yourself and start helping the people and not derailing every thread you touch.

There are many ways to skin a cat and end up with a well completed project and you seem to have all of the answers but have not been willing to share them to assist anyone.

Must be crowded in that head of yours.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Get a box of latex gloves! paper cups to mix and maybe a lightweight filler like Q-cell to turn you're resin into more of a puddy to fill a hole. Acetone cleans everything that is sticky including hands.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Also, if the area you're doing is small enough, you may be able to get away with just using a tube of West Systems Six10 (or a similar product). It's a thickened epoxy that mixes in the nozzle of a caulk gun style tube. Let us know how it turns out. We love pics!


----------

